# Taxes/refund?



## Foxilady (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi all- 

I just used an AU salary calculater which says my husband will be paying just under $40k a year in taxes. 
Will we get to claim any tax deductions? such as dependents/home/medical? 
Or??? 
I'm American and soooo used to receiving $ back every year. ;p

Thanks!


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes. There is a range of deductible expenses that are much more generous than US. However, this depends on his visa type and residency requirements. For example federal government might pay 30% of any health insurance your husband chooses. 
You will need to look at ATO website for all details. Tax accountants are cheap in Australia around $50 and their expense is tax deductible as well


----------



## Foxilady (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. I was a bit shocked at the amount taxed. 
Trading almost equal salaries yet the calculator showed thousands more coming out in AU.... Tis what it is.  

We have PR


----------

